# Marijuana side effects



## Mutt (Jan 13, 2006)

Just a sort-of poll.
What side effects negative or positive do you guys get from clean marijuana (no lacing or pesticides, good clean bud). Do not list "I get High" that is a given.

I get increase appetite (of course)
More prone to respitory infection (but I am a cig. smoker too)
Very mild short term memory loss (only when I am high not sober)
Drowsiness


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 13, 2006)

It's always made me horny as hell. When I light up, even the snakes run for the hills.


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Jan 13, 2006)

Loss of senses sometimes (which i find extremly annoying.)


burnt out feeling the following week sometimes.


----------



## The haze one (Jan 15, 2006)

when i smoke weed i get really laid back and calm, it can stop me from doing some stupid stuff when i blow my fuse. and also it makes me real laid back to the point where im (depending on how much ive smoked) not able to  get anything important done in the day


----------



## pranicfever (Jan 15, 2006)

Side effects : 

  Increased Drowsiness, Sometimes getting very queasy (but that could be from my medical conditions),I don't get the munchies often but when i do.. i could eat everything in the fridge plus some, occassionaly Getting that burnt out feeling, that lasts at least a day or two, sometimes i get that euphoric kinda high and it's like talking to god... a very spiritual inner kinda of high. Loss of Verbal Skills.. there are times i get high and i can't say a word but i feel like i have but i haven't and yeah my mouth just doesn't work....   is that considered a side effect??? not exactly sure what you would consider one.


----------



## skunk (Jan 17, 2006)

everyone stay away from stoney bud lol. exspecially me i got stuck on the toilet once but that was also due to my severe muscle spasms i get in my lower back .


----------



## spliffy (Jan 17, 2006)

i get reallly pasty and when im high i feel like my hearts gonna explode


----------



## lady kush (Jan 18, 2006)

*Well, when I somke I get very horny, that happens every time. My sences become hightened. Its like my eyes sight is very clear and my taste buds are like hightened to X10. Damn I love smoking *


----------



## skunk (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey I Got A Joint For You Lol.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 19, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> It's always made me horny as hell. When I light up, even the snakes run for the hills.





			
				lady kush said:
			
		

> *Well, when I somke I get very horny, that happens every time. My sences become hightened. Its like my eyes sight is very clear and my taste buds are like hightened to X10. Damn I love smoking *


 
In all my years, I've learned many things. One of them is that to make myself incredibly happy and fulfilled, all I need to do is make my lady fulfilled first. A totally satisfied women is a women who will make sure her man, (or women, or both), is also happy.

I wish I'd known that when I was much, much younger.

Lady Kush, we should have already met by now. If you tell me that you love sushi too, I'm going to have to hunt you down...


----------



## lady kush (Jan 20, 2006)

Hey Stoney i do like sushi. So you make the snakes run for the hills huh? Skunk what kind of joint do you have for me?


----------



## skunk (Jan 21, 2006)

lady kush . i would like to reply to that one but dont want to get in any trouble in this forum. butt butt you could pvt msg me .  thats if you are above age  and i might have a big fat one waiting on you.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 2, 2006)

i get relaxed, munchies, more smoke.


----------



## CGNecrodice (Feb 4, 2006)

I get a high different from all my friends.  When I'm high I can't control myself and i start moving around in a dancing type matter.. especially when i am listening to music.  Its actually quite weird.  Last night i smoked and just couldn't stop doing this weird moving shit for hours.  I also lose all senses.  I get real hungry but when i eat, i don't taste it at all.

...talk about fun

If u like listening to music when high, I'd recommend Radiohead - Idioteque   ...its orgasmic


----------



## Vapors33 (Jul 19, 2007)

lets see

when im high i tend to pay attention more, friends i smoke with say i sound smart (haha), but i dont know if they are just high. Some times when im walking and smoking ill feel like im on a mission. I get the munchies and will eat alot and then when i have to take a dump its all bad =/, Also colors are more sharper like brighter and I like to make jokes, chill listen to music, anything with a good steady beat. Then i get drowsy.


----------



## killersmoke (Jul 19, 2007)

i used to smoke every day before school,i still smoke every day b4 work and on lunch breaks.the effect i have is i can do things better,faster,and im just more motivated to do stuff....well thats if its good bud like u said cuz if its some bunk i just get tired.


----------



## 2qwic2c (Jul 19, 2007)

There was a quote from a High Times interview done by Richard Stratton were he said 


"[Marijuana] doesn't debilitate me. I don't want to sit around and do nothing when I'm high. I get inspired, energized. I don't subscribe to the theory of the anti-motivational syndrome. If anything, when I'm straight, I'm often to hyper and too left-brain-oriented. I go off on tangents and I don't stop to look around and try to find a deeper meaning in what I'm doing. Marijuana will slow me down and allow me to connect with the mood of what's going on around me. And that, in turn, inspires me to go further into what I'm trying to do."

This is exactly what happens to me! and is partially why I am a chronic smoker it allows me to zone in on what I am doing and go the extra mile to do it right!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 19, 2007)

I enjoy my Smoke, but when I do Smoke, I can't sit to relax, I have to get to doing some thing outside and get some thing done..
Or get in front of my computer  and chat on line or do some search.!!


----------



## the_riz (Jul 19, 2007)

*The main side effect for me is the craving for some good comedy wether that comes from a film, a comedian, or friends.. that and the need for plenty of drink, usually water, tea, coffee, or a nice beer or four*


----------



## the_riz (Jul 19, 2007)

*Oh and does anyone else ever get autopilot? its something that happens to me, i roll up, i smoke up, and then i lose track of about half an hour in which ill mix a good drink roll up another put some good music on dim the lights etc, then i snap out of it and spend the next two hours trying to peice together my lost time spent in a daze lol.... maybe thats just me, and only on rare occasion *


----------



## tcbud (Jul 19, 2007)

i can't seem to read well when i am high, i find that my mind wanders as the eyes think they are reading, turning the page and not remembering what i read.  The pain in my joints (where bones meet) diminishes greatly after smoking, this is a wonderful side effect.


----------



## rasta (Jul 19, 2007)

weed connect me to my god ,,,the only bad side affect is the stuff wears off ,,,,i deal with people and problems a lot better when im high ,,,,,most people just piss me off ,,,,but when im high i just laugh and go on my way ,,,,p,l,r


----------



## Capone (Jul 19, 2007)

not getting **** done all day


----------



## ~**BlueHaze**~ (May 29, 2009)

Yo, I just joined today and this is my first post......... So I guess everyone acts or goes thru different thing when there "ZOOTED".lol. Im usually a very calm and cool laid back guy... Smoking makes me even more laid back, I be in str8 chill mode. So I got a few this that I like to do when Im smoking: Listen to music(anything with a lotta bass is good), I like to eat(becuz my tastebuds go berserk), I especially love to tell jokez and laugh(everything so funny when ur high). Ummmm,...., I kno 1 thing that alwayz happens is, when I start to come down, I get very very drowsy so I jus go to sleep!lol.

P.S., Sex is always good.


----------



## cuy103 (May 29, 2009)

2qwic2c said:
			
		

> There was a quote from a High Times interview done by Richard Stratton were he said
> "[Marijuana] doesn't debilitate me. I don't want to sit around and do nothing when I'm high. I get inspired, energized. I don't subscribe to the theory of the anti-motivational syndrome.



It definitely debilitates me when I'm smoking some good Indica.  The ONLY thing I want to do is sit around and do nothing, LOL.  I think it's a perfect smoke for a good movie or when you have nothing to do.

But some if I smoke a good mix of the Indy's and Sativa's then I'm more energetic and motivated to go "play."  


However, the most frequent side effect I experience when I smoke ANY and ALL bud is...*wanting more*, LOL.  :smoke1:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 29, 2009)

I guess the biggest side effect for me is the inability to revive post from years ago like others.

But usually I just mix things up. Like brushing my teeth with Preparation H. Or dumping a spoonful of salt in my coffee instead of sugar.


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 29, 2009)

Music sounds better, and
cheesy low-budget movies suddenly become highly entertaining.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 30, 2009)

I usually become more 'aware' and less talkative unless someone is asking me a question about something. Lately, I've been really disliking sitting around in a circle and smoking weed with friends. Mostly because that's the end of the story right there. Everybody sits in a circle until their high pretty much wears out and everybody goes home. Sure it's fun once in a while, but not everytime we get together, I'd prefer to get out and _do_ something. Being outdoors is my absolute favourite location to be when smoking... the leaves and plants seem greener. Much more enjoyable imo.

But anyways, side effects are drowsiness, lack of posture and the tendancy to get thirsty real quick to name a few.


----------



## viper (May 30, 2009)

i get real paranoid at first but after about a 1/2 hour i calm down and then i can enjoy it . my disc golf game goes to $%!t when i smoke so my buddies are always trying to get me to smoke so they at least have a chance and it works every time .


----------



## Newbud (May 30, 2009)

Yeah man i can be same 
As i now know it all depends on the thc as my early stuff would have me questioning life and stuff hehehe sometimes a bit mind playing but my later stuff just a nice heavy chill stone 
I'm long time wreck head and it can still get me wierd.
Whole range from paranioa to bliss.
I guess its normal to react strange really, if we didn't get a bit messed up it wouldn't be right lol


----------



## Yoga (May 30, 2009)

Horny.  Very, very horny.


----------



## Newbud (May 31, 2009)

You only need to ask hunny


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 31, 2009)

i hear ya mental i keep to myself alot more
these days, i have a main handful of friends i see every day
or two and most always we do lots of bong sessions
but ive been keeping to myself as i said i blaze alot
more by myself than with others. its been that way for a few years
dont get my wrong ive smoked my fair amount of sessions 
its all about bongs hits for me thats the way to go imo.


----------



## nvthis (Jun 1, 2009)

Yoga said:
			
		

> Horny. Very, very horny.


 
Yeah, what's up with that?

I am pretty much a normal guy sober but when smoke I am much more likely to break out with the zipties, tinfoil hat, super glue, eye patch, spray paint, twinkies, you name it, crank up some ELO and party... :rofl: :bolt: :stoned: At least in my mind. My body is a different story.. It thinks I'm nuts and that sitting on the couch not doing a damn thing is what we'll be doing. 

I have this girl that used to work for me. We dated for a very short time. She still comes around every so often... And I let her, 'cause she is even worse than I am. Straight bonafied stoner _freak_.  That can turn an otherwise uneventful weekend into yet another pile of bones for the old closet. All I can say is even Tarzan never had it that good! Thank you mj! Shhhhh....


----------



## LOVESdeGANJA (Jun 1, 2009)

the biggest thing for me are the squintz. but also if its cold out, i wont be able to tell or it just wont effect me as much. dry mouth, every thing is more enjoyable, loss of ballance, impaired speech. 

all in all, weed is the ****.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 2, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> i can't seem to read well when i am high, i find that my mind wanders as the eyes think they are reading, turning the page and not remembering what i read. The pain in my joints (where bones meet) diminishes greatly after smoking, this is a wonderful side effect.


Same here about not being able to read very well. When I plan on reading before bed, I try to lay off smoking too much or else my mind will wander when I'm reading the words. I can read the words but still be thinking about something else and not even know what the story is about. A couple of times I had to re-read a page or two because my mind went somewhere else. But who knows, maybe the strain can have an effect on your reading ability? Maybe you will be more captured by the story under certain highs and pay more attention to what it is you're reading than other kinds of highs.


----------

